# Miz. River



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Went out this wknd. and had a lot of fun...

We ended up catching 3 limits of walleyes on Sat. and 2 on Sunday.

The walleys are hitting #11 or #13 floating rapala's and rippers are doing well too.

Good luck on the water! :wink:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I guess the water is like chocolate milk right now and you can only see down about 2 inches... I hope it clears up soon! :wink:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Hustad and I went out lastnight and caught 9 fish with crawler/jig. We should have caught more, but I guess that's fishing...

The water is starting to clear up.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The fishing is still good on the river! I went out Sat. and Sunday and did well both days. The fish were caught with rippers and the trusty lindy/crawler.

Good luck!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My wife and I got for around an hour before the weather came yesterday. She outfished me so it was a great day on the water. 

Same as deltaboy, crawlers/lindy's.


----------



## nocone (Dec 8, 2004)

Heading out from central Mn to Sak. Trying for salmon at the face of the dam and walleyes where ever.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Good luck fishing and let us know how things went...

Scott


----------

